

A/B Testing is DEAD - yarone
http://www.askahippo.com/

======
yarone
From the folks at Unbounce:

"Thought you had page optimization and testing all figured out? Think again
rockstar. It seems the tide is turning back in favour of opinion based design.

According to a group of notable industry experts (including Rand Fishkin, Dan
Martell, David Hauser and Chris Goward), A/B testing is apparently no better …
“statistically speaking” … than the subjective opinion of your average CEO or
corporate “design by committee” session.

A “HiPPO” – is the Highest Paid Persons Opinion."

------
russell
I guess I could ask a HiPPO and then validate the answer with A/B testing.

OTOH, if I am the highest paid person present, do I just guess, or do I guess
and validate it with A/B testing?

